# My First Try at Cheese Smoking - w/ Q-view



## surber55 (May 19, 2013)

So I have been reading the posts on cheese and recently bought a AMPS to use with my MES 40 that should be here this week.  I thought I'd give cheese a try with my trusty Brinkman and the new AMPS.  First of all the AMPS _*IS*_ amazing.  It worked beautiful!

I decided since I am new to try a recommendation I read about trying differing times in the smoke.













IMG_2409.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






Nice smoke from the AMPS













IMG_2410.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






I took the first hunk off after an hour.













IMG_2411.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






After two hours the second piece.













IMG_2415.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






And the third piece at 3 hours.













IMG_2412.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






I know you should wait to eat, but I had to try a tiny slice.













IMG_2414.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






Now the wait, two weeks is what I have read, time to practice patience!













IMG_2413.JPG



__ surber55
__ May 19, 2013






Thanks to all the great advice available out on the site!  It is nice to start a new project with that advice to rely on.

Next time, different types of cheeses!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2013)

Good job and it looks like you are keeping notes.  You may have already seen the following, but am sending the link just in case you could use it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## surber55 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Mr T.  Great information there!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2013)

Surber55 said:


> Thanks Mr T. Great information there!


Your welcome,  If you have any questions, please ask and feel free to PM me any time.  There are several other cheese heads that may help also.

Tom


----------



## driedstick (May 29, 2013)

Looks great let us know on how it turns out.


----------

